# Hardinge releasing tap holder



## Charley Davidson (Nov 20, 2012)

I recently acquired one of these and would like to know how it works/how to use it? Wahat it really does/used for?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 21, 2012)

That's 2 questions I've asked with no reply, maybe I'm blackballed:shrugs:


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 21, 2012)

got a picture of it? 

some folks might not recognize it by name, but only visually. Also if it is similar to other mfr. tools than you could still get a reasonable response.

just my $0.02


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's a pic of one, not sure how it will be any better than the name of the tool


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 21, 2012)

If this is what you have it's used in the hardinge turret lathe. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 21, 2012)

It is what I have & I know it fits the Hardinge turret lathe but what I'm not sure of is, Exactly how it works, can it be used in my manual lathe? Maybe something I can use in the quick change tool post I'm starting today? It seems to be worth a fair bit of money so maybe I should just sell it or trade it for something more useful?

What I "think" I know about it, it self feeds into the hole and releases at a preset depth. But do you have to reverse the lathe to back it out or just crank your carriage away?  How to you adjust the depth you want to tap or is it fixed?

Thanks, Charley


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 21, 2012)

To use it you need to set a stop so that once you reach the required depth the tap pulls the holder out and it spins free. Then you reverse the spindle and the tap should start backing out of the hole and you'll need to back the carriage out.


----------



## Brandon (Nov 22, 2012)

Handy to use. We had them on turret lates. Sometimes used on drill presses. Like Old Machinist said, set a stop and crank away. Used on high production runs. Drill 1 hole on 100 parts, set up the tap holder to the right depth, tap 1 hole on 100 parts. Not to be confused with a tapping head that automatically reverses at the set depth.


----------

